# Bike shorts vs pants



## T.toomey (May 29, 2012)

What do like better and why? shorts (I consider 3/4 shorts as well) or pants and if you have any experience do paintball pants work simalier to mtb ones? I'm just looking for opinions on them


----------



## T.toomey (May 29, 2012)

This should go in the apparel and protection area sorry. If you want to move it please do but I'm asking about shorts/ pants for dh


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I have 2 pairs of both. and no paintball ones will not suffice. PB paints are made to be more baggy with giant knee pads and no elastic at the bottom. You'll most likely get them caught in your driveline. Moto and mtb pants are pretty much the same thing ( I have 1 pair of both) for hot days, I like my shorts and for muddy conditions I like my pants.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I also like my pants when I'm riding through brush.


----------



## T.toomey (May 29, 2012)

Actully most pb paints do have a thing to tighten the around the ankle. But I agree with you I like my shorts most the time hot days and pants when it's cold or muddy


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

i like shorts as they're cooler and easier to get knee pads on/off. if its really muddy/cold, i find army pants work well as they can be tightened around ankles and are cheap


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

T.toomey said:


> Actully most pb paints do have a thing to tighten the around the ankle. But I agree with you I like my shorts most the time hot days and pants when it's cold or muddy


lol my last pair of pb mants were '07 jt pros lol super baggy super padded. my moto pants are way lighter.


----------



## T.toomey (May 29, 2012)

howardyudoing said:


> lol my last pair of pb mants were '07 jt pros lol super baggy super padded. my moto pants are way lighter.


Your prob right with the baggy the ones I have dye c10 are 2 years old bug I'm only 14 now so the last 2 years I grew a ton so if I mine fit right they probably would be baggy


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

what size are you? I have 1 pair that I never use (ridden like twice) that I would sell your for a decent price. they're older blue royral racing pants.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

just wear jeans, it's not a fashion show...


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> just wear jeans, it's not a fashion show...


I can't fit my knee pads under my jeans! :madman:


----------



## T.toomey (May 29, 2012)

I usually wear 28s or 32s if your looking to sell them cheap cheap then we can talk but I'm not dropping like 50 bucks for em. Yes Ik 50 for pants is cheap but I don't have a job so no money coming in to spend


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

ya never mind. save your money for your bike!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

howardyudoing said:


> I can't fit my knee pads under my jeans! :madman:


maybe you don't need such massive pads. my protec pads fit under my jeans just fine and the protecs aren't the slimmest on the market...

(edit: i also don't wear tight pants either, maybe that's the problem?)


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

if you think $50 is a lot for riding pants and won't spend that much, why bother with a thread about them in the first place?


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

You can barely find jeans for 50$. I buy Levis at Kohls and they're usually around 50$.


----------



## T.toomey (May 29, 2012)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> if you think $50 is a lot for riding pants and won't spend that much, why bother with a thread about them in the first place?


I don't think 50 is a lot it's cheap for them I even said that if you read thr whole post and am wondering what people use I'm not gunna post then next day buy based on what one person said. If I were to buy pants or new pair of riding shorts I would research what I want for a week or so maybe more so if your just gunna hate go troll on pink bike


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

it depends on where you are riding. I dont have pants yet but when its colder and muddy i wish i did but i usually wear shorts.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I prefer pants because they keep my pads clean (don't have to wash them as often). DH pants or shorts are expensive... I ended up getting this combo (pants, jersey, gloves). Yeah, I may not be fast but I look it. =P

2011 Fly Racing Kinetic Combo | MotoSport


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i like shorts as they're cooler and easier to get knee pads on/off.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Find some TLD shorts on sale at the end of the season. They will suffice for nearly 100% of the riding you will ever do.

You want durable, nylon-like shorts for DHing, if you're shuttling. I usually ride with chamois shorts underneath because I like my taint. I picked up a pair of TLD sprints, then TLD motos. I even got a pair of Nema podiums on chainlove for $10. I finally go a pair of ridiculously expensive moto pants and they don't do much besides help keep mud off my shins. They're great if that's your thing.

Troy Lee Designs Sprint Shorts '12 > Apparel > Shorts > Cycling Shorts | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop Seriously, just cough up the dough. Anybody who doesn't ride in them probably hasn't ridden in them. The nylon won't tear in a crash, and you'll slide rather than tear a hole in your ass, which is a good thing. These typically come down past your knee, which is good too for a little bit more protection on your kneecaps.

For pants vs. shorts, I find that the ventilation of shorts is better in 95% of riding conditions unless it's early spring or late fall or you're a fashion queen and want to match your "kit".


----------



## jazzymiles (Aug 23, 2012)

Maybe nice to wear cycling shorts.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

ron m. said:


> I prefer pants because they keep my pads clean (don't have to wash them as often). DH pants or shorts are expensive... I ended up getting this combo (pants, jersey, gloves). Yeah, I may not be fast but I look it. =P
> 
> 2011 Fly Racing Kinetic Combo | MotoSport


those are sweet. i may have to get one


----------

